# Window of Time - How long to wait after applying a coating, wax or sealant before....



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Window of Time - How long to wait after applying a coating, wax or sealant before.... *

When it comes to "cure time" or waiting time, etc.

No matter what the product,


Car Wax
Synthetic Paint Sealant
Polymer Paint Coating
Ceramic Paint Coating
Quartz Paint Coating
Graphene Paint Coating
Unobtaininum Paint Coating

In a PERFECT WORLD - and yes, I know we don't live in a perfect world. But id we did, you would wait for a

*Window of Time*

This window of time is 24 hours.

There's nothing magical about 24 hours, it's just a number that after this amount of time has passed, more than likely, and magic that is going to happen on the surface of the paint HAS HAPPENED and now you can put the car back into service.

*It's just a good rule of thumb.*

None of us have any idea how the secret voodoo juice in any given product works. By the word works, I mean, how it,


Bonds
Polymerizes
Covalent bonds
Hydro-bonds
Crosslinks
Dries
Cures
Sticks
Does the Wah, wah-a Watusi

Because we cannot know 100% for sure - due to factors out of our control and the control of the manufacture, (things like proper prep, humidity or lack thereof, etc.) it's simply a good rule of thumb or BEST PRACTICE to NOT disrupt the product in any way if at all possible.

By the word disrupting - I mean things like _*touching*_ it. Or Driving in the rain.

But hey, if you have to - you have to.

*Touching it*

I have always see people, *AFTER* wiping off a coat of wax or _fill in the blank_, they continue to *WIPE* on the car. Admiring it and wiping it. They love their car. They love the way it looks. What they don't understand is they are *DISRUPTING* the substance on the surface of the paint and micro-abrading it. They are undoing their hard work.

So after you make the final wipe - stand back, admire the results and say,

_It is finished_

There - now moving into the future, anytime anyone asks me

*How long should I wait for Brand X before I* _fill-in-the-blank_

I can just share the link to this article.


----------

